# Looking for reputable gunsmith



## CowtownHunter (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a dependable gunsmith near Canton. I'd like to get some trigger work, free float the barrel, and a bedding job for my Rem 700.  Any recommendation would be appreciated.


----------



## georgiashooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I have used Roy King in Adairsville.  He is good and affordable.  I do not have his number but, he's in the phone book.


----------



## tracksmakethinsoup (Aug 8, 2010)

I use fullers gun shop in thomaston. It a long ride but he is worth it. I've used him several times and if you willing to wait he do it right then. He did the trigger work and muzzle brake on my 338. It now has a 2.5 lb trigger and the recoil of less than my 270.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 9, 2010)

CowtownHunter said:


> I'm looking for a dependable gunsmith near Canton. I'd like to get some trigger work, free float the barrel, and a bedding job for my Rem 700.  Any recommendation would be appreciated.



You can get Dave Bilbro at Southern Arms Traders to do it. His number is 770-423-0763 and he is located near Dick's Sporting Goods on Barrett Pkwy. Also there is a guy in Holly Springs I have never used named Randy Henson and his number is 678-492-8518.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## germag (Aug 15, 2010)

You can also do all that yourself. It's not hard.


----------



## usmc2112 (Aug 15, 2010)

*David Mac at A/O in Marietta*

He has never done me wrong and his work is great


----------



## 1ncamo (Aug 15, 2010)

germag said:


> You can also do all that yourself. It's not hard.



Agreed. 

Order a good stock and trigger and install/bed it yourself, really very easy stuff.


----------



## SR Burton (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had good success with David McDonald at Adventure Outdoors.

He also owns a Remington 700 himself.


----------



## deadend (Aug 16, 2010)

SR Burton said:


> I've had good success with David McDonald at Adventure Outdoors.
> 
> He also owns a Remington 700 himself.



David McDonald would be hard to beat for this work.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 For David at AO !


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 16, 2010)

georgiashooter said:


> I have used Roy King in Adairsville.  He is good and affordable.  I do not have his number but, he's in the phone book.



x2    770-773-3548


----------

